# Wotofo Serpent



## Franky (5/1/16)

Hi guys, so far as I can see Sir Vape is the only shop that had this in stock (sold out now) ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Hi @Franky, I see Lung Candy also sells it - but also out of stock at the moment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Franky, I see Lung Candy also sells it - but also out of stock at the moment


Really keen to try this tank for MTL vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Franky said:


> Really keen to try this tank for MTL vaping



Now you have me interested.
Didnt know it was a MTL device


----------



## Frostbite (5/1/16)

We also have some on the way, should be here by Next Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> Now you have me interested.
> Didnt know it was a MTL device


I saw it on Suck My Mod's "Best of 2015" last night and now I really want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (5/1/16)

Picked up one from Sir Vape at the Vape Meet they held. Really good tank and plenty build space! Got a 20g spaced 5wrap 3mm ID in at the moment coming in at .23 running at 55watts.
Easiest tank to re-wick as you can adjust your juice flow! Even a crappy wick will not dry hit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (5/1/16)

Black and Stainless in stock on Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (5/1/16)

Franky said:


> Really keen to try this tank for MTL vaping



You can close it down quite a lot on airflow but it isn't the best for MTL. It can totally work though.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/1/16)

Have more arriving this week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/1/16)

Black and Stainless Serpents are back in stock. 

Will update the my vendors sub forum now.


----------



## NYRAD (12/1/16)

Has anyone put this against the smok tfv4 i love the look of this tank im a flavour chaser and love my smok tfv4 and im a single coil lover i run temp control ss 3.5mm 8wraps on my smok


----------

